# Ordered PGwear!



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

I am SO excited to get Fox's PGwear! We ordered him a black with white polka dot one, I think he'll look pretty sharp.  I'm excited to take him out on a leash and let him be a positive ambassador for pigeons. He really enjoys looking out the window AND riding on my shoulder, so I think walks come spring and summer will be really nice for him. EXCITED! 

Who else here has PGwear? Pictures?!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

That is great. Let us know how he will adjust with his new outfit.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

He will look quite handsome in his PG wear. 

Skye has one of the first TESTER pg wear. He did okay with it, but tried to remove the little bell on the front. It fit very well, once I figured it out. He did not like to wear it infront of the rest of the gang, he felt quite embarrassed.

I did not put it on him all the time, just for an hour or less, and he is a coop pigeon anyway, but it is nice for birds that need to come inside for some special attention.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Bonie's PGWear is TERRIFIC!!

You will see a picture of Mr. Squeaks modeling one of his outfits in Boni's pictures...

Mr. Squeaks was also a TEST model! 

Please post pictures for us! 

Don't forget to *always* have Fox on his lease whenever you take him outdoors...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and Mr. Squeaks


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

I am as crazy as you people---Where can I get some of this PG wear c.hert


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.birdwearonline.com/index.html


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Mary of Exeter: They should have pet pigeon fashion shows--how beautiful they are and if I had a personal pet pigeon I would get that Demin one and the polka dot one--really neat----Thanks....Just a great idea.....I wrote the address in my bird book. Thanks. c.hert


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

I loved the idea and got one for Petey...he is a feral rescued and let me tell you he will not have any part of wearing it. I really wished it had worked out for him...be careful when you take them outside I have read on this site hawks that have taken pijy's right off someones shoulder leash and all...so please just be aware of that...and enjoy your baby getting to spend time with you outdoors!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

That hawk would get a butt whoopin' if that happened to me  If I didn't have a heart attack first!


----------



## valeri (Sep 6, 2009)

So, Tamara -- Petey couldn't get used to them? If Petey couldn't, I should give up all hope of Chauncey and Clyde ever putting them on.  It would be cool, though . . .


----------



## Tamara21 (Jun 24, 2009)

Nope Petey just threw a fit..It was pure torture just getting it on him.Then he would claw at it and roll over and try to fly and fall off his perches...It was brutal. So I'm stuck with pigeon crap...but I bought a Green Machine and boy has it gotten a lot of use and I try to keep him in his room...it just sucks when he poops on the sofa...the rest is tile and countertops and I use santizing wipes and just clean it up. I was so hopeful, unless you have a pijy that is just docile and lets you do stuff to them I think this goes better on younger pij's that get used to it.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw a chicken and rabbit fashion show at a fair once. That was the best thing I saw that day! Very creative 4Hers.


----------



## feathers111 (Jun 30, 2009)

I can't say enough good things about PGWear. Boni was a pleasure to work with, and she's genuinely concerned about getting things right for your companion bird. It will take some time for a pigeon to get used to wearing PGWear, and my pigeon, Southy, is still adjusting. The PGWear arrived with a little packet of seeds, extra pads, and a pamphlet with thorough instructions on how to fit PGWear onto your pigeon. The PGWear itself has a lost-and-found tab in it and a serial number, in case your pigeon is lost while wearing the pants. I'd highly recommend PGWear to anyone who's interested in giving your pigeon more freedom to explore with you. It's paradoxical to put your pigeon in pants in order for them to have more freedom of movement, but it's worth it. I started with Southy wearing them for an hour, and then slowly moved up to two-hour stints.


----------

